# Propane Bottle Covers?



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Propane bottle covers - I had some plastic fairing on my Outback 23RS - but it's pretty much shot. I'm looking at some replacements, but the problem is - my 30lb bottles are arranged in tandem (fore/aft), not side x side.

So, covers like this:Camco cover, are almost certainly going to need to be modified to fit. Basically slice an angle off the top so it will not interfere with the trailer. I've got about a 2" clearance at the most at the narrowest point between the rear bottle and the trailer.

The only other thing I can find are those "plasticised" nylon/canvas covers, and I'll be replacing that thing every 2 years where I live. They just don't hold up.

What solutions have any of you others come up with for those tandem 30lb bottles?


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

I guess I could remount them to SxS, but I'd prefer not to. Not sure if there's enough room between the tongue jack, and my equalizer L brackets on the frame. The trailer tongue already has trays for a couple of batteries, and moving the bottles will "cover" those up, unless the propane tray is moved right behind the jack.


----------

